# Blast cruise pct?



## PappyMason (Mar 5, 2012)

What do u people think of this? Blast. Cruise to keep all gains then pct nolva clom


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 5, 2012)

sounds like you are talking more about the "Taper" method...or some variation of it....  why not just PCT after blast...?

my impression of those that blast and cruise, is that they typically never come off


----------



## Movin_weight (Mar 5, 2012)

if you can maintain gains after pct why cruise at all. Typically the cruise is for those who have surpassed genetic potential and can't maintain without the additional test.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 5, 2012)

cruising helps you keep gains because you never go through pct, what's the benefit to this idea? Only way I could see it helping is if you blast/cruise/blast pct to prevent gains from stagnating, and even then a long cycle like that is probably not a great idea for most who wish to come off


----------



## XYZ (Mar 5, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> What do u people think of this? Blast. Cruise to keep all gains then pct nolva clom


 

You're just staying suppressed longer, making a recovery possibly even more difficult.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly im one of those who lose a lot during pct despite diet and training. And i hate the idea of having to hrt/trt. Have no experience with blast cruise so i just wanted to hear the input from you experienced folk


----------



## XYZ (Mar 5, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> Honestly im one of those who lose a lot during pct despite diet and training. And i hate the idea of having to hrt/trt. Have no experience with blast cruise so i just wanted to hear the input from you experienced folk


 

When you go into PCT things change:

-Calories must be increased.
-Sets and Reps should decrease
-Rest should increase
-Protein should increase
-Use GH / Insulin

These are just a few things.  I promise you taht if you cycle, then cruise and then go into PCT you'll lose even more because it's going to take you longer to recover.

I'll bet you didn't do the things listed above during your PCT?


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 5, 2012)

best bet would just be to run shorter cycles with hcg and stay super on-point with your diet during pct. Staying on longer is just gonna make things worse. Try a 6 week cycle and maybe up your dosages a bit to get the most out of it


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 5, 2012)

XYZ said:


> When you go into PCT things change:
> 
> -Calories must be increased.
> -Sets and Reps should decrease
> ...



everything except for the rep decrease and the gh/insulin. gh is just too expensive for me. i will keep this in mind though thank you.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> best bet would just be to run shorter cycles with hcg and stay super on-point with your diet during pct. Staying on longer is just gonna make things worse. Try a 6 week cycle and maybe up your dosages a bit to get the most out of it



sounds good, thanks bro. never used hcg before. is it legal to get in states?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

blast cuuise is great for keeping gains.I dont take anything for post.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 5, 2012)

I believe it is legal, hard to find domestic though. Plenty of sources here carry it but usually international. 

IMO it's better to do short runs with short esters anyway, I believe it's called SHIC or short high intensity cycle, slightly higher doses or stronger compounds but less time off and probably about the same gains as a 10 weeker with less AAS, and easier to recover from. Probably good for the joints and tendons as well since you're not pushing things so hard for so long, you get a little more "down" time to let things catch up. Plus if you know you're only gonna be on for a short period it's easier to be super strict with your diet. 

Run hcg @ 500iu 2x a week throughout the cycle, I believe 1000iu a week is what's required to maintain completely normal testicle function. Use aromasin AND clomid during pct, as well as 3g vitamin C daily (brings down cortisol which can build up during cycle, AAS blocks cortisol receptors so that isn't an issue until you remove the gear). Higher weight and less volume, as well as plenty of protein/cals obviously and you really can't do much more to keep gains


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 5, 2012)

cruising is the time between on cycle and another. this is more of a taper.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> cruising is the time between on cycle and another. this is more of a taper.



now that i think about it. your right


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I believe it is legal, hard to find domestic though. Plenty of sources here carry it but usually international.
> 
> IMO it's better to do short runs with short esters anyway, I believe it's called SHIC or short high intensity cycle, slightly higher doses or stronger compounds but less time off and probably about the same gains as a 10 weeker with less AAS, and easier to recover from. Probably good for the joints and tendons as well since you're not pushing things so hard for so long, you get a little more "down" time to let things catch up. Plus if you know you're only gonna be on for a short period it's easier to be super strict with your diet.
> 
> Run hcg @ 500iu 2x a week throughout the cycle, I believe 1000iu a week is what's required to maintain completely normal testicle function. Use aromasin AND clomid during pct, as well as 3g vitamin C daily (brings down cortisol which can build up during cycle, AAS blocks cortisol receptors so that isn't an issue until you remove the gear). Higher weight and less volume, as well as plenty of protein/cals obviously and you really can't do much more to keep gains



thanks bro. i'm definitely gonna do this for my next cycle. do you think i should still wait the standard time on = time off rule? i never really read about the science behind that rule. i am only familiar with the rule itself.


--------can anyone pm a domestic source for hcg?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I believe it is legal


  I believe it is not.



> Run hcg @ 500iu 2x a week throughout the cycle, I believe 1000iu a week is what's required to maintain completely normal testicle function.


  This was my experience, too, but I hear differently from other people.


----------

